# My friends 64 standard original



## kasper (Oct 18, 2019)

Just a happy photo session for a friday night. This is a good friends bike. Original down to the bike plate on the back and bought it in the same town the plate is from in long island New York. Cool story on this one. Dated tires the works.


----------

